# Unir plano de masa a terminales a masa en ARES proteus



## Lobo Solitario (Oct 10, 2010)

Genete hice unos pcb utilizando ares de proteus, pero o realice el esquematico en isis directamente, trace las pistas, lo que no puedo realizar es unir los pines que van a masa de los componentes con el  plano de masa, agradeceria mucho que me den una mano...


----------



## lubeck (Oct 11, 2010)

Con el Plane Generator le dices  que lineas conecte a tierra... 
Menu Tools->power plane generator...
y para el grueso pulsas el icono de Traces y en relief defines el ancho...


----------



## Lobo Solitario (Oct 15, 2010)

lo que  ocure que en el plane generator la unica opcion que me muestra es la de none ninguna de todas las demas, yo directamente dibuje el  pcb en ares, no realice el esquematico en isis, como solucionar el problema...


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok...

al pin que quieras conectar a tierra dale click derecho y en el popup busca uno que dice "edit pin..." despues en la ventana de dialogo "edit single pin" busca el combo relief y ponlo en Thermal


----------



## Lobo Solitario (Oct 16, 2010)

Gracias viejo, sos un groso, disculpa las molestias recien estoy empezando en esto para lo que necesites ya sabes me pegas un grito, estoy para lo que te sea util nos vemos...


----------



## Simon21 (Dic 13, 2012)

Hola a todos, el inconveniente que estoy teniendo es similar al que acaban de publicar, ya que no he realizado ningun esquematico en ISIS proteus antes de realizar el pcb, simplemente he ruteado por completo el PCB, por lo que cuando genero el plano de masa no me deja puentearlo a las pistas ni a los pines, ya que en la opcion NET me aparece none ya que no tengo generado ningun net.   

Agradecería alguna respuesta.

Saludos a todos


----------



## josb86 (Ago 18, 2013)

es posible con ares modificar el tamaño de todos los pins de un componentes?


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 18, 2013)

josb86 dijo:


> es posible con ares modificar el tamaño de todos los pins de un componentes?



Si.
Por ejemplo: Seleccionas la herramienta Pad y escojes un tamaño de la lista, luego das clic al centro del pad que quieres cambiar y listo, el nuevo pad ya tiene un nuevo tamaño y/o forma.
Puedes agregar otros tamaños de pad desde el menú "Library->New Pad Style" o crear un componente con estilos personalizados.

Saludos.


----------

